# Best "Short Throw projector - Sub $1k - size issues



## Djimbe (Mar 6, 2015)

Looking for a better sub $1000 projector to pull a 175-220 diagonal image on a wall in a well lit room. Should be Short Throw, as room is 12-14 feet across I have the Optoma hd141, and it has a great image, but I cant get the image larger than 80" or so, and I want the whole wall.

My issue is that at that size the GT1080 (my main screen option) starts to pixilate (you can start to see the horizontal lines of light on the screen). would that happen with ANY projector that I blew up to that range,or is there a better choice for me out there that I am missing out on? it is also a TOUCH weak (but acceptable) in the brightness department, so anything lesser would be unworkable. I live loft-style so theatre darkness never happens.

is there a way to make the image on the HD141 larger in a short space? (magnifying glass or something?) or would it start to Pixelate as well?

I am a gamer so i like the response time, Im not rich, and I can live with my current setup if I must.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the most part with any projector in the price range you looking at going any larger than 120" would cause the pixels to become much more noticeable. 
Most good projectors that can do an image larger than that cost closer to $2000+

Any inexpensive modifications to the lens by adding another would result in a brightness hit and would cause distortion around the outside edges.


----------



## Djimbe (Mar 6, 2015)

so any suggestions for better within then same capabilities/range? (brighter/sharper/etc)?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well This Epson 3020 is a little better if your sticking with your $1000 budget.


----------

